# Kayak incident (Redcliffe)



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

Came across this in Ausfish forum..
http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/showth ... p?t=153382

Just goes to show that one can never get too complacent.... and good to see a tinny coming to the rescue despite 'bad' perception they often get.

Edit: Sorry Davey and others.. didn't realise it wasn't viewable. Below is extracted quote of OP's post

_Well, the morning started out just as many other mornings have. Rugged up to keep the cold out during the run from Pelican Park to out past Woody Point then a ninety degree turn to port and head North towards Scarby. All the while wondering where, if at all, would the fish be this morning.

We fished a good number of spots for a number of small tailor, small snapper, bloody pike every where and a good sized flounder with one 42 cm snapper as the prize of the morning, pretty average results but better than not being fishing.

At around midday we decided that was enough and headed back towards Pelican Park ramp, about 300 meters off the rockwall is where i caught my biggest bay capture, a kayaker about 80 kilo's

Poor bloke had flipped the yak and could not get back in, he had the burley pot rope tied around his arm so he could not lose his grip on the yak, there was a trail of floating items, paddles, tackle boxes, plastic bags with phone, keys, wallet etc. He was just about done in, white as a sheet, shaking uncontrollably with cold and exhaustion. 
I motored in close cut the motor and drifted into the yak, grabbed the bloke and his yak, while my mate held the yak i got him around the back of my boat and dragged him in over the transom, he had no strength left, i sat him down on the icebox and wrapped him in a heavy coat to try and warm him up a bit.

Tied the yak to the boat and then travelled along the trail of flotsam, netting all we could of this blokes possessions.
Towed yak back to the ramp with the bloke onboard, he was still gone when we got back, we had to dag the yak to his car and load it up for him, all he lost was his two rods and reels plus a bit of tackle, was very lucky a bay tiger didn't try to mate with him while he was floating in the water with a burley bucket three feet under his butt.

In all the bloke had a massive shock and i think if he goes out in his yak again he will do things a bit differently next time.

Cheers,
John._


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Sounds like a valuable lesson for the kayaker. One of the most important things I've ever done is an intentional wet entry to make sure I can get back on the yak. Even if I couldn't flip the yak, the least I can do is hop on the upturned hull.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

can't access that link (im not an ausfish member)


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry Davey and others... I've edited my post to include the "quoted" OP's original post.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Lapse said:


> As the sport grows it is only a matter of time until someone has an accident like this. He was very lucky there was an attentive boatie around. I know I have been out at times and have seen blokes in yaks by themselves a distance from the shore without PFD. It is quite disturbing, and (un?)fortunately I predict it will only be a matter of time before we have to jump threw hoops just to get out.


 As usual the few spoil it for the rest , maybe not in this case ,i dont know if he had a vest on or not. I hope he learnt a lesson and am glad he got home in one piece , but it goes to show how carefull you have to be , and how much common sense you need to survive. All we can do as a collective is to guide new members , and new comers to the sport in the ways of safety [and sustainable fishing practises]. Like dont fish alone off shore or in adverse conditions if at all avoidable, besides its more fun fishing with good company. Be safe, be ware, be home for dinner, fish2all ,Kritter.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Very lucky, by the sound of it they should have called the ambo's and had him checked out before letting him go home.


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

i agree it will happen to someone again and may end up alot worse. Personally i have tried rolling the kayak and getting back on and it is damn hard (im a pretty light-weight fit person). If you were over 100kgs and not super fit you would have no hope


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

a good read.. after many many years sailing in competitions from local, state, national and training for world championships ive spent countless hours captsizing my yatchs and regaining entry.. i hope all that practice comes in handy with the yak... but ill be certain to take it out for some fun times with out my gear.. tipping and regaining entry.

can never be too carefull when on the water.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Just heard that John (the bloke who rescued the yakker) has had a bit of emergency surgery himself, but pulled through ok. So looks like it is definately worth building up the ol Karma eh?


----------

